# where to live ???



## tatianasilva

hi all !

working in Bangkok, if there any close place that has a chilled atmosphere? less city, more beach, laid back people etc. but traveling to the city everyday? 

thank you !


----------



## joseph44

Working in Bangkok means finding a place to stay as close as possible to your workplace.
Chilled atmosphere can be found at a high floor
The nearest beach is 80 km South-bound (Bang Saen).
Commuting to and from Bangkok can be a real pain although the public transport system (BTS, MRT and Airport link) are superb.


----------



## somtamslap

Top tip: Move out of Bangkok. The quality of your life will improve dramatically...


----------



## bsdk1960

I never liked Bangkok, but if your job keep you there, it depends on were in BK you live,but my guess is that it not easy to find a chilled place very near,and you have all the traffic to cope with,but good luck to you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bahn_farang

lampang not a lot to do but very relaxing


----------



## Lostinisaan

Sorry, but I couldn't live in Bangkok. I'm living in Sisaket for 12 years, married to a cool lady and I'm teaching English here for 10 years.

Always glad when coming back from the capital...

Cheers-


----------



## nerd_deluxe

It all depends on your tolerance. I LOVE the quiet countryside, but have learned to deal with the city. For me, we'll only be here 2-4 years, so we're making the best of everything we can. We'll live in the country when we move back to the US.

I think a lot of it depends on what you'll be doing. If you have to work in the city, ABSOLUTELY find a place near your work. I take motorcycle taxis to work, and that works great.

For a little more piece and quiet, I'd consider living a little farther off the main street. We live off Sukhumvit, but it's probably about 1KM off and it's MUCH more quiet than right on it, and there's much more of a neighborhood feel. Try to get an apt NOT facing the street. That helps a ton...


----------



## AndyFTH

Does your job keep you there and you have to go back to Bangkok every day?

Or you're just looking for new place where to start new life?


----------



## 3xpat

What are nice and cheap areas in Thailand? Sorry may be a dumb question - I need to stay few month (or more) to do a freelance project - have to keep costs low currently. 

What I would like:

* small house or condo apartment bedroom and kitchen with nice view
* rent a motorbike monthly or buy second hand
* live in expat area, but not too spoiled. I like BKK for its modern main streets, but need clean air. I'e been to some places - Chiang Rai, a bit boring.... Hat Yai - center is noisy... Not sure may be outside of the city (just to give examples). Besides looks like there were no many expats in Hat Yai. Looks like Chiang Mai is cool?

so please advice 

thanks


----------



## tod-daniels

Questions like this are close to asking how long is a piece of string?

Understand that no matter what people think or say; thailand is a developing third world country. . . When you get outta the capital and bigger cities you're in rural thailand period. There is a precipitous drop in infrastructure the further you are from the bigger cities.

Some people like living in a one buffalo village up in Nakhon Nowhere, some don't.

I'd say travel around and see what's what. 

What one person things is the cat's meow as far as a place to live, you might hate and vice versa.


----------



## dhream

3xpat said:


> What are nice and cheap areas in Thailand? Sorry may be a dumb question - I need to stay few month (or more) to do a freelance project - have to keep costs low currently.
> 
> What I would like:
> 
> * small house or condo apartment bedroom and kitchen with nice view
> * rent a motorbike monthly or buy second hand
> * live in expat area, but not too spoiled. I like BKK for its modern main streets, but need clean air. I'e been to some places - Chiang Rai, a bit boring.... Hat Yai - center is noisy... Not sure may be outside of the city (just to give examples). Besides looks like there were no many expats in Hat Yai. Looks like Chiang Mai is cool?
> 
> so please advice
> 
> thanks


What you want does not exist.

I would say Chiang Mai. I live here, and was looking for a better cheaper option in Asia, too, mainly because I would rather live under a kinder, gentler, visa regime.

I have just spent the last several days intensively reading up on Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, and the Philippines, ALL are more expensive than Chiang Mai, and close to matching or exceeding BKK in price, often with much less overall, to offer. in addition, since I have now been here long enough to know what I don't want. I think I am more qualified to 'call' the alternatives with more accuracy than someone who shows up for two weeks of sex and sun now and then. 

Hat Yai is a no-go area since the insurgency got serious, sure you could go there and survive, but it has become fashionable among the IS fanatics to pop up all over the globe and harm or kidnap '******', so nomad beware! For the record, I was there a decade ago, I was not impressed.

As tod-daniels implies, you can dream all the nomadic fantasies you want, but really as a newbie, have little choice but to stay in the larger cities and/or expat 'bubbles' in ANY Asian country, because you will need those western facilities (like fully-functional internet) to get through your working day, it is that simple. In addition, if you do not have a local trustworthy companion, or fluency in the language, your life will be chaos in the sticks, you will have to spend hours on chores, and you'll go mad with loneliness, as I did in semi-rural Portugal, and I was lucky to have an old 'compatriot' or two nearby, but you cannot live for long in the pocket of one or two people, who have their own lives to lead, with no other stimulation!

Chiang Mai is indeed 'cool' and is cheaper, and nicer, than even Phnom Penh has become for example, but you're going to have to accept the air here is foul for about 2-3 months in the spring as they burn off, the only place to escape this is the expensive coastline.

Money (in western amounts) will buy you paradise, but what you want, 3xpat, when you try to tick all the boxes, does not exist, anywhere in Asia, and if you find it, please let me know!


----------



## 3xpat

Thanks! 

I am also considering India and Nepal. Nepal is a bit Dec-Feb, but you can get an apartment with 24h electricity backup and a heater for 150$ (or less). Everything else is cheap. A lot of expats but not so much of sex mongering, more pilgrimage. 

Not sure about girls though there, I wouldn't mind a company sometimes... Some are replying me on bodoo, but who knows how easy they are. 

I am a bit afraid that Thailand expats go crazy gradually - constant search for sex, parties 

Anyway yeah, Chiang Mai is also an option currently. 

India and Nepal are the cheapest according to *numbeo.com*, Philippines, Sri Lanka, Vietnam next


----------



## dhream

3xpat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am also considering India and Nepal. Nepal is a bit Dec-Feb, but you can get an apartment with 24h electricity backup and a heater for 150$ (or less). Everything else is cheap. A lot of expats but not so much of sex mongering, more pilgrimage.
> 
> Not sure about girls though there, I wouldn't mind a company sometimes... Some are replying me on bodoo, but who knows how easy they are.
> 
> I am a bit afraid that Thailand expats go crazy gradually - constant search for sex, parties
> 
> Anyway yeah, Chiang Mai is also an option currently.
> 
> India and Nepal are the cheapest according to *numbeo.com*, Philippines, Sri Lanka, Vietnam next


3xpat, if you are seeing the Philippines, Vietnam etc. as cheaper than CNX, on Numbeo then you are not looking at the cities where expats thrive. I am sure that many long term expats are here for easy sex, and while I am no prude, I think there is only so much you can get from that lifestyle, and the cost in monetary terms is not cheap anymore either, its not just the girl you'll pay for! Drinks are double or more, for starters...

I have no doubt that some hardy souls, can, and do live like natives for months or years, all over Asia, that was not my argument. I am 53, and it is not my wish or style, although I'm not here to throw money away either.

It is almost impossible to live cheaply (like a local) in the Philippines because to do so you will likely compromise your security, or at best, you'll have everything you own, stolen. 
Vietnam is less violent, but they will still vanish with your gadgets upcountry given the chance, quicker than you can say Danang. They are uneducated and desperately poor out in the sticks, and they see you as walking $$$$ no matter whatever you personally feel, think, or even wear.

Nepal I cannot comment on, have no interest in it (far too cold) and too remote for my tastes, it may be amazing, if so great. I'm not curious enough to bother, CNX works for me just fine.

Do be kind enough to post about Nepal when you get there, and whether it meets with your imaginings.

Good LUck!


----------



## 3xpat

Thanks, very useful. 
How about China? I can speak Chinese


----------



## dhream

3xpat said:


> Thanks, very useful.
> How about China? I can speak Chinese


Wrong forum, In fact, wrong website. :nerd:


----------



## robbiebarn

Phuket is no. 1 - it has all you need:
1) beach
2) city, shopping
3) nice nature


----------

